# Deutch 10,000 litre paradise... not Mr Knott either



## sanj (14 Nov 2013)

Its in German, but you dont need it in English. People overlook standard bogwood, but it looks pretty impressive all dressed in plants!


----------



## Bahrah (14 Nov 2013)

I want one!!


----------



## Andy D (14 Nov 2013)

That is one lovely set-up!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (14 Nov 2013)

germazing, 100s of schooling ottos kick ass.. would love to know what he feeds them all.

couple of years alistair!!


----------



## Ben C (15 Nov 2013)

Beautiful.. thanks for sharing, Sanj


----------



## martinmjr62 (16 Nov 2013)

Wow,says it all really.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## darren636 (16 Nov 2013)

Nice tank, bad fish selection


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

This beautiful I agree bogwood isnt often used as a aquascaping wood but can look good if used correctly. Saying that tho I love redmoor haha


----------



## Ben C (23 Nov 2013)

darren636 said:


> Nice tank, bad fish selection


I disagree - I think it only looks so natural because there are 'drab' fish in there as well. I think that's why it works so well..
Its a bold choice - most people wouldn't have done that. Hats off to the fella.


----------



## BigTom (23 Nov 2013)

One of the guys who worked on this tank posted a photo over on SF a while ago when there were just a few hundred otos in the tank - they looked absolutely mesmerising shoaling together. It does seem to have gone a bit 'fish soup' since then, I wish they'd stuck to a vague biotope or just SA fish.


----------



## richard powell (24 Nov 2013)

BigTom said:


> One of the guys who worked on this tank posted a photo over on SF a while ago when there were just a few hundred otos in the tank - they looked absolutely mesmerising shoaling together. It does seem to have gone a bit 'fish soup' since then, I wish they'd stuck to a vague biotope or just SA fish.


I completely agree with you


----------



## plantbrain (26 Nov 2013)

He may not have had a choice about many of the fish.
Good thing there's no foreground plants. I'd be interested to see how many of these fish are here after 1-2 years. I've added 100's of otto's many times, only to be left with maybe 10 later.
No way shrimp of any sort would live, Rose lines and the Knife fish would eat them, not to mention a few of the other species.
Once the Rose lines get full size, they will bully everyone in the tank. Nice when smaller. 
As you can see, once you go more than 75cm, you are literally in the water. But the depth adds a real sense of being in the water that CANNOT be conveyed with a shorter height.
Deep tanks are PITA, but........


I like the position of the tank, in wall etc and the size, this is a very nice tank. 
Well done.


----------



## sanj (27 Nov 2013)

Yeah, its all well and good dreaming of beautiful huge tanks, but I kind of get checked over the practicality. I wouldnt fancy having to get into the tank everytime I wanted to do some routine maintenance.

I actually like the combination of Denisonis and Rummynose tetras even though they are on other sides of the world and naturally in different waters.


----------



## Edvet (28 Nov 2013)




----------



## sanj (28 Nov 2013)

Edvet said:


>


 
Ha ha exactly!


----------



## jac_olek (22 Dec 2013)

I wish to have such tank


----------

